# Angel in my Arms



## Mellybelle

Hi ladies, 
Just wanted to share this with you all. https://www.facebook.com/angelinmyarmsdolls
This wonderful, beautiful lady (Katariina) makes these lovely dolls. I chose surgery when I lost my little boy at 15weeks. This is a decision I will regret forever and ever. I didnt know and I was scared. I wish more than anything that I had chosed to give birth to him and hold him in my arms. When I lost my little girl a year later at 14 weeks I knew what I wanted to do. 

Katariina has made me two dolls to match the size that my babies were when I lost them. I cant wait until they are delivered and I can hold them in my arms. She has sent me pictures of my dolls. 

Just looking at the picture brings me peace.


----------



## leylak

This made me cry...
sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## kiki04

How sweet!!!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

:hugs: beautiful


----------



## MegnJoe

Im sorry for your losses. I lost my little girl at 14 weeks 9 years ago
:hugs:
I am happy you shared this! They are beautiful!


----------

